# digital lighting systems??????? are they ne good?



## tchashow (Jan 8, 2009)

hey everyone i was looking at the ever so popular site of htgsupply and they have digital lighting systems for extremely cheap and you dont have to have a switchable ballast. it seems to be a good idea but is it really? does anyone have any insite as to whether these lighting systems are any good or should i just buy a different brand????


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 8, 2009)

Lumatek, they are completely silent, I just upgraded from htgsupply. Don't get me wrong htg's were nice but lumatek are far superior, especially when you run 8 lights.


----------



## tchashow (Jan 8, 2009)

o im sorry. i went to the htgsupply website. i actually am thinking about gettting digital greenhouse lighting from off their website. sorry about the mixup.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 8, 2009)

I read what you wrote. What I am saying is dish out the extra cash for a Lumatek digital ballast. If you do not have the money to spend, a digital greenhouse ballast will be better then a standard magnetic ballast. Either way you go you will be happy. I love the htg guys and do alot of business with them. I just wish they would start carrying some other stuff.


----------



## tchashow (Jan 8, 2009)

o. well yeah. money is kinda an issue here. i have it but i would rather not spend it because i still need a bunch of other stuff. hey could you tell me a way to air cool the lights in an apartment because i cant drill holes in my apartment walls for outside air?


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jan 9, 2009)

buying 2 digital ballast's this week for 600 watt lights, costing me about 65 more for each.

I have a 600 watt digital in the same grow space as my old fashion 1000 watt and I think the light from the 600 watt digital is more intense and brighter than my 100 watt magnetic, thinking about taking my 1000 watt ballast in and trading it for a 600 watt digital, 

is there really a huge difference in who makes the digital ballast?


----------



## 420usagrow (Jan 9, 2009)

I grow in my apt. and have a Homebox S grow tent set up right now. I have a 400 watt MH/HPS in there and I vent it into my ceiling attic. I made sure before I started that no other apartments had access to this attic (they don't!). And then I pushed up the attic opening and put it off to the side of the attic. Then I fashioned a new attic opening from thick cardboard and attached the duct from my tent. My temps stay at 73. 
I am not sure if this will help you at all, but I hope it does, dude! 
P.S. Watch out for noise leaks too, they will get you in trouble if you have a big exhaust fan. I had a 424 CFM fan from HTG in my tent, and the torque from running made a loud noise, even with a speed controller I bought. So I switched to 2 6" duct boosters with actual CFM of 160. No problems as of yet.  420usagrow


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jan 28, 2009)

I just purchased two lumatecs, a dual 600 and a 400 from a local dealer 60 miles away, I dealt with htsupply and its done nothing bit waste my time, how far away are they from you? when the ballast quit on me it was two weeks to get a new one from them explain that to the girls, My bulbs were broke twice, I REPEAT TWICE, explain that to the girls, it cost me so much to save a buck, I will say, they refund happily, My suggestion would be to have a good backup system in place when you start dealing in mailorder stuff, Ps I posted some stuff about the lumatec wiring, the brand new units have amended instructions about growers wiring them wrong!!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 28, 2009)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I just purchased two lumatecs, a dual 600 and a 400 from a local dealer 60 miles away, I dealt with htsupply and its done nothing bit waste my time, how far away are they from you? when the ballast quit on me it was two weeks to get a new one from them explain that to the girls, My bulbs were broke twice, I REPEAT TWICE, explain that to the girls, it cost me so much to save a buck, I will say, they refund happily, My suggestion would be to have a good backup system in place when you start dealing in mailorder stuff, Ps I posted some stuff about the lumatec wiring, the brand new units have amended instructions about growers wiring them wrong!!


 
I don't care what yaou say I have owned both HTG Digital and Lumatek. I will tell you this: One of the two 1000w HTG ballasts wouldn't light an MH bulb. It lit an HPS just fine. They sent me a knew one with a return label for the old one once the new one arrived. If they made you wait two weeks to get a new one I have a feeling you called them all pissing, moaning, and probably overall not a pleasure to speak to. I have also bought 8 600w lumatek and two of them wouldn't even fir up anything straight out of the box. So to each their own. The guys at HTG Supply are good people and sell a good product at an exceptional price. Do not bad talk them because you bought something that cost 50% more and only has a 10% better track record.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jan 28, 2009)

dont take it so personal buddy i'm just sharing a truthful expeirience, like i said they returned my money happily, what did i say buddy about your buddies at ht, that they put in broken bulbs or something!!!, no if you read it with a bit of sense, you'll understand it's probably UPS FEDX!! you just did this same thing on a cloneing thread  please buddieluv, show a little love and lighten up please,let others have an opinion too, without fear of reprisal from you mr. love, from your actions i figure i been growing weed longer than you been alive, so back off


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 28, 2009)

It wasn't a personal attack I am just saying I too have received broken bulbs, wrong items, and etc... They were always happy to replace with extras for the hassle. Hell they even sent me two extra bulbs and replaced the one that was broken on my last order. Sunlight Supply (Lumatek's US distribution) was much more difficult to deal with. They wanted me to send the units back for testing. It took me over 2 weeks to finally get an answer about them (of course they were defective) and then another week for delivery of the two new ballasts. Don't get me wrong I love my Lumateks, they are completely silent, however they do get a little warmer then the Digital Greenhouse ones, but I have them mounted outside the room so it doesn't matter. HTG is now selling Lumateks I would have bought them straight from them but they did not offer them at the time of my purchase. However I still buy all my other stuff from HTG because I know no matter what happens they will make it right. You will not get that from most online vendors.

...oh and if your order is big enough you can get HTG to ship for free, you just have to ask.


----------



## Exarmy (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a digital greenouse 400. Ive loved since I got it about 6 mo ago, but had to send it back recently for a not working problem.......no big deal they're sending me a new one no questions were asked.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jan 28, 2009)

If they made you wait two weeks to get a new one I have a feeling you called them all pissing, moaning, and probably overall not a pleasure to speak to, hey buddie love that ain't a personal attack!! Who are you talking aboutin that phrase, you honestly don't feel that's a personal attack of my charecter, like i said earlier mr love back off, give everyone a right to there own opinion without any sophmoric sparring out of you, let these people make up there own minds without any cyberbullying from you,if I hadn't seen ya just do the same thing a couple days ago in the cloners closet or whatever,I wouldn't say anything, but your way's not nessesarly the best way or  the right way anymore than mine or his, being able to adapt and learn and open your mind to new ideas,thats what i feel this sites about !!!anyway buddieluv say anything but, that that wasn't a personal attack,ps i've read about your 6 lumi 10 times we know you got backup that guys saying moneys a problem, so it only takes afew days to replace his only ballast, I'm sorry buddy but I still feel that components to your show that would bother the girls, should be bought where they can be replaced in a couple of HOURS, It's ballast problems like were discussing, that causes Male plants, especially during the veg. stage., or is that what you smoke? GET REAL dude if you can't fix a stress factor in a couple hours you'd better think again i'm truly sorry but advising to buy Mailorder, is not a smart growing tactic if thats what your shows depending on it's plane BAD ADVISE,you got stock or what, whats important here, free shipping or Happy Marijuana


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jan 28, 2009)

You say no big deal well I hope you had a replacement light,how are your plants looking? There sending it? how long since you mailed it in honestly,have u been waiting? I was able to borrow a light through my mailorder fiasco and it was, if I hadn't been able to borrow a light it would of doomed my garden, the bulb was bad on the gear I borrowed and allmost killed them all anyway,anyway i thanked you for your post and i hope you get your stuff quick cuz friend i garenteee, it is a big deal to the plants if you dont have a backup system, and your post is the exact example i was talking about with buddieluv.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 28, 2009)

TCHASHOW I have the 400w digital from HTG. I upgraded to the cool tube reflector (a real good idea). It came in a plain box and all was in excellent condition (both bulbs,cool tube,ballast). The ballast is super quite, you only here a small cooling fan running. It has a really long bulb cord so you can keep the ballast well out of the grow area. I would recommend this light and HTG's services to anyone. They are great to work with. I hope this helps.

good luck
MCM


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 29, 2009)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> If they made you wait two weeks to get a new one I have a feeling you called them all pissing, moaning, and probably overall not a pleasure to speak to, hey buddie love that ain't a personal attack!! Who are you talking aboutin that phrase, you honestly don't feel that's a personal attack of my charecter, like i said earlier mr love back off, give everyone a right to there own opinion without any sophmoric sparring out of you, let these people make up there own minds without any cyberbullying from you,if I hadn't seen ya just do the same thing a couple days ago in the cloners closet or whatever,I wouldn't say anything, but your way's not nessesarly the best way or the right way anymore than mine or his, being able to adapt and learn and open your mind to new ideas,thats what i feel this sites about !!!anyway buddieluv say anything but, that that wasn't a personal attack,ps i've read about your 6 lumi 10 times we know you got backup that guys saying moneys a problem, so it only takes afew days to replace his only ballast, I'm sorry buddy but I still feel that components to your show that would bother the girls, should be bought where they can be replaced in a couple of HOURS, It's ballast problems like were discussing, that causes Male plants, especially during the veg. stage., or is that what you smoke? GET REAL dude if you can't fix a stress factor in a couple hours you'd better think again i'm truly sorry but advising to buy Mailorder, is not a smart growing tactic if thats what your shows depending on it's plane BAD ADVISE,you got stock or what, whats important here, free shipping or Happy Marijuana


 
There is no shame in my game but if you don't have the money to play then don't. A little stress is nothing, I personally think it is over exaggerated. Ok here is a personal attack, you are a *****. Take that to the mods.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 29, 2009)

check out HYDROWHOLESALE.com.....they have lumatek 400,600 and 1000 for awsome prices......


----------



## Exarmy (Jan 29, 2009)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> You say no big deal well I hope you had a replacement light,how are your plants looking? There sending it? how long since you mailed it in honestly,have u been waiting? I was able to borrow a light through my mailorder fiasco and it was, if I hadn't been able to borrow a light it would of doomed my garden, the bulb was bad on the gear I borrowed and allmost killed them all anyway,anyway i thanked you for your post and i hope you get your stuff quick cuz friend i garenteee, it is a big deal to the plants if you dont have a backup system, and your post is the exact example i was talking about with buddieluv.


 

Hey yeah Im not happy that my new light broke in a couple months, but like you said I had a back up form of lighting. I am useing 2 105w (actual) cfls. I mailed the ballast veary recently...i would not care to say when but heres what exactly they worked out with me.

I mail them my bulb and ballast w/ traking number. ANd I caled and gave them the traking number and they will go ahead and send the new one out. I will be a HOT MF if i have to wait 2 weeks, but the way it sounded it would be as quike as possible. I let you know as soon as I know more. I was thinking about calling them and seeing if they have a traking number for me.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jan 29, 2009)

Gee Buddieluv I thought you were the moderator the way you operarate, good luck on your grows bro, Hey didn't I see you on the logo channel, I just love it when you call me *****, makes me feel so warm and loved, please have your last say cause i see it's gotta be buddies way or noway, you remind me of my 40 year old son, he's openly admits to being a idiot just like you everytime he opens his mouth.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 29, 2009)

Lol


----------



## tchashow (Jan 29, 2009)

hey everybody. this is mp. calm down and smoke a bowl. please no profanity. i definitely kno it says that in the mp rules. thanx 4 the advice everybody. everyone has their own opinion and i think we should respect each others opinions. just edit your posts and be on your merry-juana way. peace luv and mp!!!!!!!


----------



## DutchMasterPuff (Jan 30, 2009)

haha u guys are funny i have a 600 digital greenhouse from HTG and I am going to probably get another and run two in a future grow room I am going to setup simply because they're customer service is great and if i have any problems with my **** i know i won't be getting the run around. i placed a order this tuesday and had my items thursday.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jan 30, 2009)

i tried to delete my comments bud,what a waste of energy we are,


----------



## Zipp (Feb 4, 2009)

Motor City Madman said:
			
		

> TCHASHOW I have the 400w digital from HTG. I upgraded to the cool tube reflector (a real good idea). It came in a plain box and all was in excellent condition (both bulbs,cool tube,ballast). The ballast is super quite, you only here a small cooling fan running. It has a really long bulb cord so you can keep the ballast well out of the grow area. I would recommend this light and HTG's services to anyone. They are great to work with. I hope this helps.
> 
> good luck
> MCM



hey Motor City you have the "Digital Greenhouse 400 watt System" system from htgsuppy.com? how long have you owned the system for? any problems with the ballast? how much did you pay, if you don't mind me asking? looking for a lighting system now that the w-rhino have sprouted.

I've read that digital ballasts, that have built in fans have a short life span. anyone have any experience or input on this? I read that htgsupply has good customer service but I think it would be best to avoid any hassle with returns, faulty equipment and that sort of thing.


----------



## ozman (Feb 13, 2009)

Ive got 2 digital lights from htg a 400 and a 600 I like them both very well.So far I have only had a bad bulb,sent them a email with my order and within a few days I had my new bulb no questions asked even came with a free return shippinig label.
I will use them again as needed.I too have read about the fans going out,but I will cross that bridge when I get there.
Happy Growing 


:woohoo::lama::bolt:


----------



## Zipp (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks ozman.. in need of some HID lighting. been researching and it looks like htg might be the solution...


----------



## ozman (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL Yea I too researched and after a long and ardurious reasearch that was my choice no complaints here.

Happy Growing :watchplant:


:bump::aok::banana::bongin::bong1::48::bolt:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 15, 2009)

Zipp said:
			
		

> hey Motor City you have the "Digital Greenhouse 400 watt System" system from htgsuppy.com? how long have you owned the system for? any problems with the ballast? how much did you pay, if you don't mind me asking? looking for a lighting system now that the w-rhino have sprouted.
> 
> I've read that digital ballasts, that have built in fans have a short life span. anyone have any experience or input on this? I read that htgsupply has good customer service but I think it would be best to avoid any hassle with returns, faulty equipment and that sort of thing.


 
Lumateks have no fan and are completely quiet.


----------



## Zipp (Feb 16, 2009)

hey BuddyLuv.. I've looked into lumatek ballasts but I haven't found a better deal than the one offered at htg and they don't carry lumatek but the lumatek ballast seems to be a better ballast than the greenhouse one offered in the digital htg 400watt light system.


----------



## ozman (Feb 16, 2009)

hmm.......... lumatecs may be totally quiet but I couldnt see any reason to spend an extra 200 bucks for a light,i can buy 2 lights from htg for the price of just 1 lumatec,it was a no brainer for me considering im a poor person trying to avoid the dealers and all lol.
Everyone is entitled to their opinion and I accept yours as well I wish you luck .
I live in peedunk indiana over 200 miles from the nearest grow shop so ordering is only option,now if I was independantly wealthy,and lived close to a hydro shop I prolly wouldve went with a lumatec Im sure they are a quality product.

Im not trying to bring anybody down or start a war but it is my opinion from my life cycle and experience. 


happy growing all :ccc::48::headbang2::bong::bolt:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 16, 2009)

Actually HTG does sell lumatek through their ebay store. They have good prices on them as well. And they are not 200 bucks more. I got my lumateks for about 36 bucks more then a digital greenhouse ballast. Replace the "xx" with "tt" on the links below.

hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/600-watt-MH-HPS-Lumatek-Grow-Light-Air-Cooled-Kit-600w_W0QQitemZ400031755068QQihZ027QQcategoryZ42225QQcmdZViewItem

And no war needed I own two 1000w Digital Greenhouse ballasts and love them as well.


----------



## Zipp (Feb 17, 2009)

must have missed out. was told by HTG, they no longer carry Lumatek. oh well...


----------

